# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Problem Me Digitalb

## ELDORADO

*mbreme Vone Kur Isha Duke Pare Tv , Iu Bllokua Ekrani Pra Ndaloi Te Nje Figure Dhe As Imazhi Nuk Levizte As Ze Nuk Kishte, Mora Telekomandin Te Nderroja Kanal , Por Me Kot Nga Telekomanda Nuk Kontrollohej Desha Zdesha U Cova Dhe Shkova Tek Dekoderi Per Ta Komanduar Prej Atje,  Por As Prej Dekoderit Nuk Kontrollohej As Nderroheshin Kanalet As Fikej, E Hoqa Nga Priza Dhe E Vura Prap Ne Prize,ndizej Por As Jepte Figure As Nderroheshin Numrat Pra Kanalet, E Hoqa Prape Nga Priza I Hoqa Karten Pastaj E Vura Ne  Prize , U Ndez Dhe Kalet Nderroheshin Panvaresisht Se Nuk Kapte Gje Dh Thoshte Fusni Karten , Pasi Fusja Karten Ai Bllokohej Te Cilido Numer Ndodhej Dhe Jo Qe Prape Nuk Kapte Gje Por Perseri Bllokohej Nuk Nderroheshin Kanalet.

Provova Disa Here Te Njejtat Procedura Por Aha Asi Gjo , I Njejti Avaz Vazhdonte.

Ju Ltem Kush Ka Hase Te Tille Probleme  Te Me Ndihmoj,  Dekoderi Eshte Conax*

----------


## drague

ka mundesi te jet prish dekoderi.

e ke me modul extra??

----------


## ELDORADO

> ka mundesi te jet prish dekoderi.
> 
> e ke me modul extra??


OSE ME THJESHT CA  ESHTE MODUL EXTRA?

----------


## drague

aty ku futet karta  quhet modul.

moduli nqs.eshte externe futet ne CI slot.

nqs. dekoderi eshte i digitalbit moduli duhet te jete intern(dmth i montuar ne dekoder.

nji kshill prej meje:blej nji dekoder te ri .kushton 30-50 euro.cdo firme te jete

hy ne ibay dhe gjen modul conax per 10 Euro.

pastaj nuk je me i varur nga digi.

----------


## drague

2-  eshte intern(kshu e ke besoj)

kurse tek 1..   futet ky moduli

----------


## ELDORADO

*atehere? si u be ky problem?*

----------


## ELDORADO

*ja ti bej nji foto dhe ta postoj ktu*

----------


## drague

> *atehere? si u be ky problem?*


digitalbi shet vetem plehra.

----------


## ELDORADO

tek ky postim duhet te dal dhe dekoderi qe kam

----------


## ELDORADO

poshtersira di merda

----------


## _MALSORI_

mos u lodh kot..aparatet qe shesin kompania digitalb jane krejt kot..aparati jot eshte cakorduar dhe don software te re..pra duhet riformatuar...vetem dyqanet qe shesin aparata te kompanise digitalb munden me ta riformatojne..megjithese them se nuk ja vlen pasi cilesia e tyre len shume per te deshiruar..nese e ke buxhetin blej nje te ri pasi me arrna nuk shkohet..bile mund te blesh receiver ne high definition pasi teknologjia televizive po shkon drejt HD..gjithsesi shtrij kembet sa ke jorganin..

nje keshille per ty dhe per te gjithe qe kan aparate conax..edhe pse ngrihet figura asnjehere nuk duhet te shkeputet nga rryma electrike..shkeputja prej rryme ben cakordim te aparatit ..duhet te presesh pak me gjate nese nuk punojne butonat e komandimit..

----------


## ELDORADO

*i *ifsha Ropt Ku *utin Vajta Mora Dhe Une Digitalb Biles Abonim Nje Vjecar ,kurvat*

----------


## ELDORADO

Malesori Po Ata Te Dyqaneve Ku Mund Ta Riformatoj ? Mos Duhet Qe Ti Paguaj Ata Une Se Me Vajti Digitalbi Sa Leshte E Kokes  :i ngrysur:

----------


## _MALSORI_

e kuptoj eldorado..nuk ke ma mashtruesa se sa shqiptaret..po qe puna per te te mashtruar i ke njesha...

nga sa di une ata qe shesin dekodera te digitalbit jane te detyruar ta riformatojne dekoderin falas..tani cka nuk ben vaki dhe te kerkojne para..por nese vendos te blesh te ri karta ben prap..pra nese karta eshte e hapur ajo punon ne cdo dekoder ( aparat satelitor ) qe ka lexues conax..nuk duhet te merzitesh per kete...ose mund ti kerkosh qendres se digitalbit te ta bllokoje karten per nje afat ...nese blen aparat HD karta nuk te punon...dhe ata pisat e digitalbit nuk te ndihmojne...jam shume i sigurte per kete..duan te shesin aparatet e dhjera te tyre ...dhe qellimisht i kan bere kartat HD te punojne vetem ne dekoderat e tyre..

mos rafsh ne dore te mashtruesve....

----------


## Jimy

> *mbreme Vone Kur Isha Duke Pare Tv , Iu Bllokua Ekrani Pra Ndaloi Te Nje Figure Dhe As Imazhi Nuk Levizte As Ze Nuk Kishte, Mora Telekomandin Te Nderroja Kanal , Por Me Kot Nga Telekomanda Nuk Kontrollohej Desha Zdesha U Cova Dhe Shkova Tek Dekoderi Per Ta Komanduar Prej Atje,  Por As Prej Dekoderit Nuk Kontrollohej As Nderroheshin Kanalet As Fikej, E Hoqa Nga Priza Dhe E Vura Prap Ne Prize,ndizej Por As Jepte Figure As Nderroheshin Numrat Pra Kanalet, E Hoqa Prape Nga Priza I Hoqa Karten Pastaj E Vura Ne  Prize , U Ndez Dhe Kalet Nderroheshin Panvaresisht Se Nuk Kapte Gje Dh Thoshte Fusni Karten , Pasi Fusja Karten Ai Bllokohej Te Cilido Numer Ndodhej Dhe Jo Qe Prape Nuk Kapte Gje Por Perseri Bllokohej Nuk Nderroheshin Kanalet.
> 
> Provova Disa Here Te Njejtat Procedura Por Aha Asi Gjo , I Njejti Avaz Vazhdonte.
> 
> Ju Ltem Kush Ka Hase Te Tille Probleme  Te Me Ndihmoj,  Dekoderi Eshte Conax*


Faktikisht dekoderet qe shiten ne shqiperi kane pasur gjithmone probleme....ato nuk te lejojne ty te futesh frekuence te tjera perveç atyre qe jane te memorisuar...une per vete kam blere para shume vitesh dekoder ne France pasi une banoj ketu...nuk kam pasur asnjehere probleme...perkundrazi i bej zbor...heq dhe vendos frekuence ne çdo moment. Qe mos te dal nga pyetja juaj edhe mua para 3 ditesh me jane bllokuar te gjitha kanalet ne digitalb.U interesova dhe me thane per nje difekt teknik qe hapet se shpejti.Rastin tuaj e pashe edhe tek nje shoku im keto dite...por kur une vendosja karten time qe e kam nderuar tani shpejt nuk ndodhte ky difekt si puna juaj..pamvaresisht se nuk hapeshin kanalet...sipas mendimit tim kartat qe kane me teper se 5 vjet duhen nderuar me te rejat.

----------


## ELDORADO

*sa Per Dijeni Falenderoj Cdokend Qe Sadopak Dha Ndihmen E Tij Ne Problemin Tim .

Dhe Gjithashtu Them Se Tani Problemi U Zgjidh, I Gjith Ky Problem Vinte Ngaqe Kompania Digitalb Po Ngarkonte Software Te Reja Dhe Sillnin Kete Problem Si Te Cilin Pata Une.


Zgjidhja Ishte Shume E Thjeshte Duhej Qe Karten Smart ( Se Ajo E Bente Problemin)  Duhej Ta Nxirrje Dh Ta Fusje Ne Nje Tjeter Ekoder , I Cili Duhet Te Jete Hd Satelitor Ose Dekoder Tokesor  Per Rreth 30 Minuta , Vetem T Fusje Dh Ta  Ndizje  Pastaj E Merrje Dhe E Vendosje Tek Dekoderi Yt Satelitor Conax Dhe Cdo Gje Si Me Pare


Kalofshi Mire E Me Mire Nga Eldorado*

----------


## strange

Po mire problemi i dekoderit u zgjidh po ky i ShkRoNjAvE tUa KuR dO ZgJiDhEt?  :perqeshje: 


ps: 2 dekoder te Digitalb kam nderuar, te gjithë janë prish, deri e bleva një Made in Germany!

----------


## USA NR1

> aty ku futet karta  quhet modul.
> 
> moduli nqs.eshte externe futet ne CI slot.
> 
> nqs. dekoderi eshte i digitalbit moduli duhet te jete intern(dmth i montuar ne dekoder.
> 
> nji kshill prej meje:blej nji dekoder te ri .kushton 30-50 euro.cdo firme te jete
> 
> hy ne ibay dhe gjen modul conax per 10 Euro.
> ...


me dreambox a seshte me mire,i ke te gjitha programet

----------


## Linda5

> Po mire problemi i dekoderit u zgjidh po ky i ShkRoNjAvE tUa KuR dO ZgJiDhEt? : p
> 
> 
> ps: 2 dekoder te Digitalb kam nderuar, te gjithë janë prish, deri e bleva një Made in Germany!


Po katunar ngele  :perqeshje:  

Po çte duhet me dekodert  e Shqipnis,tu i pas ktu si i do ,edhe me cilsi  :buzeqeshje:  dhe po pate pak tru mor katunar,mund ti shikosh edhe stacionet e koduara :shkelje syri:

----------


## Linda5

> me *dreambox* a seshte me mire,i ke te gjitha programet


Un kte lloj aparati kam ,dhe jam shum e knaqme deri tani :buzeqeshje:  dhe i shikoj te gjitha programet :shkelje syri:

----------

